# Living the dream in pics



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't believe this pic requires any explanation, don't be jealous:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im pissed that her boquet isnt a bunch of catails and bull rush with a fresh earth scent waffer attatched.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I feel the same way that boy does by the look on his face


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great fu.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I think I feel the same way that boy does by the look on his face


I second that! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

well at his age didn't you hate your sister as well?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

His wife is hot! She would look better in a set of waders though!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> His wife is hot! She would look better in a set of waders though!


Orvis , Sir I do believe you are obsessed with waders :lol: . Most of us want to see them without, You want to see them in a nice pair of waders :lol: j/k


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a pic today in the fly shop catalog that made my jaw drop! It as hot blonde in hip boots with a bikini top (orange) bent over in a stream with a large steelhead. Now that was high quality fish porn!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately the best of both worlds!!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

STEVO said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > His wife is hot! She would look better in a set of waders though!
> ...


I believe thats my line.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's my nephew from Illinois!


----------

